# Clima em Serpa



## carol (19 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Gostaria de saber se existe algum estudo climático em Serpa.
Caso exista, agradecia informaçoes!

Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 07:30)

Bem-vindo/a ao MeteoPT, *carol*. 

Eu tenho por aqui umas normais climatológicas de Moura, não sei se terei de Serpa, mas logo verei isso e, logo que possa, colocarei aqui os dados de que disponho.


Cumprimentos.


----------



## carol (20 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

Agradecia se conseguisse. Neste momento estou residir em Moura, mas precisava mesmo do estudo climático de Serpa, pois é nessa localidade que se encontra o projecto que estou a desenvolver.

Obrigado pela atenção


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2009 às 20:47)

Tal como suspeitava, a Normal Climatológica mais próxima da de Serpa de que disponho é a de Moura, mas esta já por si é bastante representativa da zona de Serpa, já que conheço bem o Alentejo e asseguro-lhe que as diferenças serão bastante reduzidas.
Claro que seria melhor poder mostrar as de Serpa, mas penso que nem no IM se arranja.
Estas de Moura são as únicas que tenho do IM e que estão mais perto de Serpa, e ambas as zonas têm bastantes semelhanças, por isso não ficará mal servido/a com estas, decerto.

Foi o melhor que consegui arranjar, espero que sirva. 















*Peço desculpa pela dimensão das fotografias, mas talvez seja melhor estarem com estas dimensões para que se possam ver todas as letras sem dificuldades.*


----------



## carol (20 Jan 2009 às 21:30)

muito obrigado.
agradeço a atenção dispensada.
Já é uma grande ajuda, pois não conseguia dados deste tipo em qualquer site, biblioteca ou local de pesquisa.

Cumprimentos

Carol


----------



## belem (20 Jan 2009 às 23:07)

Não querendo ser cusco ou inconveniente, não poderás dizer para que fim é necessário tal estudo?
Se for para fins agrícolas, este site pode ajudar :

http://www.cotr.pt/ema.asp?id=1102


----------



## belem (20 Jan 2009 às 23:15)

No dia 01/08 de 2003 foram registados 46,4 em Serpa.


----------



## carol (21 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Estou a fazer uma tese de mestrado em Arquitectura de Terra. Mais precisamente a viabilidade ambiental de um edificio construido em terra. E o meu caso de estudo será em Serpa


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2009 às 01:58)

carol disse:


> Estou a fazer uma tese de mestrado em Arquitectura de Terra. Mais precisamente a viabilidade ambiental de um edificio construido em terra. E o meu caso de estudo será em Serpa



Muito interessante!
Isso faz-me lembrar o que vi em Marrocos.


----------

